# Eheim pro 3 2075



## migdem

Hi all,

I got a 450 litre aquarium and installed a new ehem pro 3 2075. The outlet pipe goes to an aquamedic reaktor 1000 and then to the aquarium. The reaktor is installed near the filter. The only issue that i am encountering is that the filter output (situated under water so I do not let oxygen comes in because of CO2) is low in my opinion. I am a bit concerned because of lack of filtering and water circulation?

What can go wrong? Why the output is slow?

Maybe i need to install a new pump so that I have a better water cirulation?

Top layer
Blue Coarse Filter
Fine Filter
EHEIM substrat pro
BioHome
Fine Filter
EHEIM bioMECH
EHEIM MECHpro
Bottom Layer

The only one that is full to the top is the Eheim Mechpro, the other are not full to the top. Practicly i removed 1 tray eheim mechpro from the filter to add the biohome else i left it as the filter came so i do not think that i stacked it with too much filter.

What do you think?

Right now i have the filter and the reactor on the same level in the cabinet and then to the aquarium.

The pipe that is connected to the reactor is short but the pipe that is connected from the reactor to the outlet is 1.8Meters long. Could it be this the problem?
If yes should i make the bends more sharp?

Attached the cabinet


----------



## chrisblue

Hi- did u get a response or information about your problem as I am getting the same problem? Ive changed the media as it looked compacted but the problem of low pressure, poor output has returned. I reckon it could be the pump is under powered. 

I'm going to try raising the level of the filter and also shortening the pipes to give the pump less work to do. Any other ideas?

Not particularly impressed with my brand new filter. Chris.


----------



## migdem

The problem that I had because I had the Aquamedic CO2 Reactor 1000. When i removed it to test if the pump is working water flow was much more powerful. I suggest also you check your media and make sure it is not fully loaded.


----------



## AquariumTech

If your worried about that the best thing you can do is just to get a separate pump/powerhead to power it. Most canister filters have just enough power to do their jobs to specs, and not much more or less for that matter. So it could lead to problems with under filtration or even motor problems, but Ive never hooked a canister up to a module, so im not 100% on that though its defiantly a great idea.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Here's a wacky thought:

if you're going to the trouble of adding CO2, then is having slower water circulation really such a bad thing?


----------



## emc7

Eheims have the lowest flow-rate for recommended tank size on any brand. I'm assuming its because they aim at the planted tank market and also are known for being super quiet. The pumps are designed to just get the water back in the tank and the filter fills by gravity. What do the docs say about restricting the output like that? 

btw google translates german ok, though it did mangle something like "no markings" into "without sin"


----------

